# To get married before we go?



## ozzygurl (May 10, 2010)

My boyfriend recently got a job offer in the US to start in January. I plan to go as well. I was wondering if it would be easier for the visa application process if we were married? As we plan on getting married eventually. 
How long does the visa application process normally take? I have heard people say that it may take 6 months. If so does that mean we should get married now? Also I heard that if I was to go on a spouse visa, I wont be able to work. Is that true?
I would prefer to be married when we go in case something happens like I lose my job or something and I have to come back.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

ozzygurl said:


> My boyfriend recently got a job offer in the US to start in January. I plan to go as well. I was wondering if it would be easier for the visa application process if we were married? As we plan on getting married eventually.
> How long does the visa application process normally take? I have heard people say that it may take 6 months. If so does that mean we should get married now? Also I heard that if I was to go on a spouse visa, I wont be able to work. Is that true?
> I would prefer to be married when we go in case something happens like I lose my job or something and I have to come back.


If you are not married you won't be going anywhere
I doubt the application will take that long .. 

depends what visa he is on ... If its an H1B you will be H4 and cannot work


----------



## ethan1066 (May 15, 2010)

yeah same thing is applicable on me and my wife..we also faced such delays in getting her visa to there....you should consult for the immigration attorney


----------



## ozzygurl (May 10, 2010)

If we were to get married, hypothetically at the end of the year, would it be enough time for me to apply as a spouse? or should we just get registered now then apply for the visa?


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

ozzygurl said:


> If we were to get married, hypothetically at the end of the year, would it be enough time for me to apply as a spouse? or should we just get registered now then apply for the visa?


You will not apply for a visa but your spouse's employer. Is the employer aware of you and your intentions to go to the US?


----------

